# Asheville,Nc results



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooot!!!!! Well done!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats!!! Way to go Kaden!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_A BIG congrats to Kaden!! I can't imagine how excited you must be!!
_


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

nice!!! I am in asheville ..


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

grats to Kaden! good job


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

3rd of the way there! How old is he?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Know you'll be glad to have him home while he's growing coat.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

cbrand said:


> 3rd of the way there! How old is he?


He will be three next month. I have had him since he was 1.5


----------

